
Zoom Call with Israelis Lands a Gaza Peace Activist in Jail - psim1
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/04/10/world/middleeast/rami-aman-palestinian-activist-arrested.html
======
_bxg1
Given the current news cycle, this headline heavily implies that Zoom's lack
of privacy/security was somehow responsible for the activist being caught, but
I couldn't find anything about that aspect in the article itself.

The story is significant in its own right, but I'm exhausted by NYTimes'
accelerating descent into clickbait.

~~~
correstco
It was a public chat. Anyone could participate/watch/monitor.

The blame lies not with Zoom. The blame lies with Hamas - the group which
arrested the people.

~~~
onyva
You want to know what happens to Israelis who are “suspected” of talking to
Palestinians, or foreigners who arrive or leave Israel and are suspected of
having done that?

~~~
dogma1138
Given the sheer number of both Israeli and foreign NGOs and activists that do
it on a daily basis and that quite a large number of non-Jewish Israeli
residents and citizen have families in the territories - nothing.

Heck before the situation in Syria had escalated out to an all out war it
wasn’t unheard of for Israeli Druze to wed Syrian nationals.

[https://www.google.co.uk/amp/s/www.haaretz.com/amp/1.5104073](https://www.google.co.uk/amp/s/www.haaretz.com/amp/1.5104073)

There is much more nuance to the situation in the Middle East than you think.

------
cracker_jacks
Zoom townhalls with people of differing opinions and cultures is a brilliant
idea.

------
ajaygeorge91
... bridge-building initiative it calls “Skype With Your Enemy.” uses Zoom

